# Fish stocking ideas



## MRBLUBS (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi,
About two months ago I got a marineland 20 gallon fish tank. Which would me my second tank (had a 20 before for 3 years) 
So for the first months I've been cycling and adding plants (plan to have it heavily planted) and buying lights and co2 and such. And now I'm starting to think of buying fish.
My first plan was:
5x Praecox rainbowfish
1x balloon Molly
2x Otocinclus vestitus
5x Celestial pearl danios
I was happy with that plan and decided it was a go but on further research into the CPD's I read that they are somewhat shy and should be housed with similar sized and same temperament fish. So I though they wouldn't mix well with the rambunctious rainbows. I may be wrong though.
In my tank I decently want to have the Neon dwarf rainbow fish as I have wanted them for a long time and they look really nice. 
I also really wanted the balloon Molly as they make me laugh just looking at them so I decided to go ahead and buy one a couple days ago. Well it lasted a whole 45 minutes. I checked the water everything was fine even the other fish were fine. Which would be 3 zebra danios. I never planned to get these guys but my aunt gave them to me as she didn't want them anymore. She kept them in a 2 gallon tank for 5+ years so I felt sorry for them and got them.
Anyways I returned the dead balloon Molly and got another one and he seemed to do fine. Then comes this morning and guess what. Dead. Checked water again and perfect readings. (ph 7, ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 0). 
So I decided against the balloon Molly as I guess it's just not meant to be......

So now I'm down to 
5 praecox rainbow fish
2 oto cats
And maybe 2 red coral plates as they look stunning In contrast with the green of the plants.

Any who I feel like I still can add something more (and so does aqadvisor ) 
I've been looking around and have really liked the silver hatchets and Von rio tetras but I think 5 of those would really be pushing the limits of my tank. I thought about cardinal tetras as they are nice fish and I loved having them in my old tank but I want something new. You know?

So do you guys know any good looking fish that will co exist peacefully with my current fish plan?
Or should I just not add anything else and just get 9 fish on my list?
Thanks

Fish I've been thinking of:
3xDiamond tetras
5xHarlequin rasboras
5xFlame tetras. 
5xSilver or marble hatchets 
5xEmber tetras
1xDwarf gouramis 
5x And I'm starting to really like rasbora espei and the gold neon tetras


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

I think a dwarf gourami would be nice. It would be a larger fish yet peaceful and non-hyper...not to mention gorgeous. 

Hatchets would be cool, too, but make sure you have a tight cover...I've read that they like to fly.


----------



## MRBLUBS (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah always wanted a dwarf gourami.... Would look really nice. Maybe a powdered blue or flame!
And yeah the hatchets. Heard many stories  but I think it's pushing the bio load though..... 
Still can't decide though!


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

Imo, having a lot of 1 kind of fish looks much better than having a bit of each. For example 20 embers tetras or 20 galaxy rasboras with some oto cats. They school nicely also.


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

I bought 40 embers for my 48 gallon. They are very beautiful but if I could do things over, i would buy 40 galaxy rasboras. They are stunning. They look like micro trouts.


----------



## brian c (Jul 4, 2014)

wow 40 did you buy them at the same time


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

Yep, got a good discount. About 1.5 each.


----------



## junebug (Aug 5, 2013)

Unfortunately a DG won't go well in a tank with small schooling fish... contrary to the above opinions, they are actually fairly aggressive and would almost certainly try to eat small fish that would fit in their mouths.

Personally I think a tank with schooling fish and one centerpiece fish looks better than schools just going crazy all over the place. You'll also want to look at pH and temperature requirements. If I remember correctly, the rainbows and otos are not compatible as otos require (and yes, absolutely require) super soft water. You also want to get at least three otos. They're cuddly little guys xD.

In this tank, I'd treat the rainbows as a centerpiece "group". Perhaps you could look at a school of pygmy cories rather than otos if you decide to go this route. There are also several types of rasbora that would go well with rainbows. I wouldn't do hatchetfish - they really should be kept in groups of ten or more and that would overstock your tank.


----------

